# 2014 Model SMSL SAP-5 Portable Headphone Amplifer  Introduction / Impressions



## H20Fidelity

Browsing eBay a few nights ago I came across this new 2014 model SMSL SAP-5 headphone amplifier.

 Apparently the amp is SMSL's 2014 upgrade from SMSL SAP-4 (which I never actually tried).

 It seems at the time of writing this SAP-5 had only been released very recently and none had been sold from the seller I used. Wanting to test the performance next to Topping NX1 and C&C BH I've gone ahead and ordered one.

 I'll create this thread because much of conversation surfacing about SAP-5 currently is in the Topping NX1 thread. SAP-5 uses MAX9722 amplifier chip, each channel rated at 130mW / 32ohms. The amp is priced at around $50 USD which is rather competitive, has a user replaceable battery and bass boost switch.

 I will say the design is what caught my eye, I especially like the curves and the run time for SAP-5 is confirmed at 40+ hours which will keep one going for quite some time on the go!

_I'll update this thread with a mini review once the amps arrived._

 For now let's take a quick look at the amp and some specs.






  








  


  
*Specs:*


Max output power: 130mW (32ohm)
 Distortion: <0.01%(10mW)
 SNR：≥100dB(A-WTD)
 headphone impedance:16Ω~300Ω
 Frequency Response:10Hz-48KHz
 USB power supply portC5V  ≥500mA
 Battery run time: 40+ hours
 Size:87 X 58.5 X 9.6mm
 Case material:Aluminum
 Weight:80g


If you've heard SAP-5 or can offer any information / impressions please add them here, as it does seem quite interesting and the price is right in many peoples playing field.


  
 

*                       SMSL SAP-5 Mini Review:*

  

*As promised here's a quick look at the new 2014 model SMSL SAP-5 amp. *

  
*The box:*

 Nothing overly fancy but still nicely presented package, the box surely keeps SAP-5 safe before arrival. Maybe you can use the box to store some random items in as it should last.

 (Underneath the foam insert there's another hidden layer where your accessories are waiting for you)





* The main attraction:*
  




  
 Although pictures don't appear so the amp is rather small in person, at least, much smaller than these photo's lead you to believe.


*The actual dimensions are:*


_8.5cm (long)
 5.7cm (wide)
 0.7cm (thick)_


_*Weight:*_

 75grams



  
  

 That's quite light for portable amp standards also thinner than C&C BH portable amps housing, overall a slightly bigger footprint  but the extra size is nothing to be concerned about, it's still much smaller than FiiO E11. Build around the aluminum housing feels great in hand, while light in weight each seam where the end plates meet are closed up nicely. You cannot see any gaps, not with this unit anyway.



* Front & rear of the amp:*





 On the far left you have the on / off indicator which illuminates blue in colour, it's nice and calm no midnight disco light shinning in a dark room. Next to it the headphone out and beside that an input for your source. I will say the inputs are rather close which hasn't worked the best for setups I tried so far though nothing to be overly worried about, the jacks do feel firm and tight. Moving onto the far right you have your volume pot.

 If you take a close look you will see it has little grooves for your fingers to grip onto, (but they don't go all the way round). I've found when not looking then reaching for the volume pot sometimes it's hard to feel exactly how much you're adjusting volume levels because your finger can tend to slide a little before gripping on, though it's really not a deal breaker. The upside to this volume switch is you'll have a hard time knocking it in your pocket by accident.
  





 On the back you have the USB charge input (for charging only), along with a three step switch: "bass-boost / on / off" for powering the unit on/off and engaging the bass boost. Because the amp is so new I'm needing to look which way to flick the switch when turning the amp off, if I go the wrong way I may turn the bass boost on by accident which is rather interesting, (more on that later) however I think with some adjusting one can work it out rather quickly in due time.



_Let's get back to that box for a second and see what's included with the package under the second layer._



*In the box you will get:*



_x1 SAP-5 Portable Amplifier.
 x1 USB / Charging cable.
 x2 SMSL Stretch Bands.
 x1 Manual.
 x1 Saftey Passed Certificate.
 x1 (Right Angle) Interconnect cable._





 The usual amount of accessories going on here, a cable with right angle plugs is a nice touch rather than the cheaper hair thickness cables offered with C&C BH or Topping NX1 portable amps, I know SMSL actually sell line out docks and silver plated interconnects so it makes sense some extra thought went into the provided cable. The stretch bands are rather small, (about the same size as C&C BH bands but not as wide) and quite a bit smaller than FiiO stretch bands in general.


*Size comparisons:*



  

  


 To give you an idea of SAP-5's actual size I've taken some photo's next to an iPod Touch 5G. It does appear SMSL's 2014 amp has been designed with very close specs to the size of Apple devices. As you can see here how neatly it tucks behind an iPod Touch.



  


 Next to Sansa Clip: This photo really doesn't do the amps size justice, although it looks much larger than Sansa Clip+ it really isn't, I think the angle this photo was taken is causing a little illusion here.







 Next to the popular C&C BH portable amp. As you can see their rather similar in overall size.
  



*So how does it sound?*


 To my ears SAP-5 set to flat mode (on) is rather neutral all round, there isn't much of a bass emphasis besides what the recording calls and low end detail is above average, I think if your IEM benefits from a slight nudge in power you will hear fuller bass impact though I don't feel SAP-5 set flat try's to add anything.

 Moving onto the mid-range it certainly shows better posture and refinement than either an iPod Video or Sansa Clip headphone out, I notice a blacker space behind my music, more air around the stage compared to both sources alone along with a nice boost in clarity. The soundstage itself is especially impressive when connecting the amp to iPod Video line out. DX50 did not retrieve the same width or depth in soundstage (although still decent).

 There's generous detailing levels and the amp can sound a little coloured (just fractionally), Topping NX1 sounds rather dry compared so this slight coloration seems to give the amp a house sound or a little touch of SMSL individuality. The amp may exhibit just a slight amount of colouration but nothing like the extreme of C&C BH's coloured mid-range. Instrument separation comes across clean and considerably coherent for the price range.

 Overall, when I compare SAP-5 to C&C BH the older C&C sounds rather blurry and less focused around Its mid-range giving SAP-5 an advantage in coherency, separation and more accurate imaging.


*Bass Boost ON:*

 And when I say on, I mean *ON*, the bass boost to speak lightly is massive, I don't know how many decibels exactly though it's too extreme for my tastes, the mid-bass boost and sub-bass became so enhanced I had to turn it off almost immediately. I was rather surprised considering how clean and balanced the amp sounds set flat.

 To put it simply, the bass boost on SAP-5 is absolutely enormous, there's no other way to explain it. Much more than C&C BH by around x3 times (at a guess) and reminds me more so of FiiO E11 set on EQ2., I think anyone short of bass-head material may find it overbearing. So what this does is kind of cripple the amp for me to only use set flat, I would have personally appreciated something more subtle to be honest.

 I don't mind so much as I do find the amp very capable set flat,  the improvements it offers an iPod Video from line out for example I would have paid more for SAP-5, plus I'm generally not a fan of bass boosting these days. Though any bass-heads out there seriously look no further, you will be pleased!



*Hiss:*

 Very little to speak of with most of my low impedance IEM, a tiny amount with 10ohm Dunu DN-1000 if no music was playing but if anything I was picking up a darker background behind my music. No audible hiss has been detected during playback with any IEM I tried.



*Channel imbalance:*

 Very very tiny amount just on the _lowest _of volumes, much lower than I would normally listen. This unit is well behaved and well within reach of my lowest volume setting without causing an issue. (let's hope all units show the same result).



 There's a _quick_ impression and first thoughts on SAP-5, hopefully some others will chime in once their amps arrive.



 ~H20


----------



## Wokei

Me nearly pull the trigger ....thanks ..taking this one for the team ...lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Me nearly pull the trigger ....thanks ..taking this one for the team ...lol


 


 I'm borrowing a C&C BH unit to compare with SAP-5 so we can work this out.

 I know SAP-4 was rated at about 60 hours per charge so it would hopefully make sense SAP-5 carries on the tradition.

 Being my first SMSL product I really don't know what to expect, all I have is one of their cables. Though it looks promising.


----------



## Miyaichi

The "curve" could be really useful when using a rubber band, so it wouldn't stick out


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I'm borrowing a C&C BH unit to compare with SAP-5 so we can work this out.
> 
> 
> I know SAP-4 was rated at about 60 hours per charge so it would hopefully make sense SAP-5 carries on the tradition.
> ...




Wooot woot ....when are u expecting the amp to arrive ?

Me nearly bought the SAP-4s but bought NX1 instead b'cuz of the size factor ..If me not wrong ...this SAP-5s is about the size of iPhone and have bass boost ( which SAP-4s do not )

These are exciting times for bang for buck amp !


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Wooot woot ....when are u expecting the amp to arrive ?
> 
> Me nearly bought the SAP-4s but bought NX1 instead b'cuz of the size factor ..If me not wrong ...this SAP-5s is about the size of iPhone and have bass boost ( which SAP-4s do not )
> 
> These are exciting times for bang for buck amp !


 


 The word from my seller is 30-50 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Though let us hope sooner, we're already about 10 days in. The main problem I see here is because of the lithium battery many sellers use Singapore post.

 And we know what happened to some members in the NX1 thread who's amps were posted with Singapore post. 

 Maybe it will pop up on amazon and members can tune in faster than myself.


----------



## Miyaichi

h20fidelity said:


> The word from my seller is 30-50 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Same for me, ordered the NX1 more than a week ago and now an ebay seller started to send it to Germany as express for 2$ more than I've paid...


----------



## H20Fidelity

miyaichi said:


> Same for me, ordered the NX1 more than a week ago and now an ebay seller started to send it to Germany as express for 2$ more than I've paid...




With an amp like SAP-5 it may help asking sellers to remove the battery and order your own . The battery for this amp is rather common, I could pick one up in my country for a few dollars. But too late now for me....


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> With an amp like SAP-5 it may help to ask sellers to remove the battery and order your own . The battery for this amp is rather common, I could pick one up in my country for a few dollars. But too late now for me....




How much you paid for it ? Links pls ....


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> How much you paid for it ? Links pls ....


 


 $49 USD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311028199217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> $49 USD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311028199217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Thanks mate ....


----------



## Miyaichi

h20fidelity said:


> With an amp like SAP-5 it may help to ask sellers to remove the battery and order your own . The battery for this amp is rather common, I could pick one up in my country for a few dollars. But too late now for me....


 
 Doesn't sound curious at all, since it uses an usual nokia battery. I even have one at home


----------



## altrunox

They`re cheaper on aliexpress and the seller looks reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-BLACK-color/2002890009.html
  
http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Blue-color/2002885190.html
  
 The blue is amazing!!!


----------



## Wokei

Me think the rated battery power of 60 hrs is about right ...me old FIIO E11 also uses Nokia battery ...


----------



## svyr

output impedance?


----------



## H20Fidelity

svyr said:


> output impedance?


 


 Unknown at such time.


----------



## bhazard

The $48 seller I bought from on ebay uses ePacket too. I should have it in less than 2 weeks.
  
 If it sounds the same as the NX1 with bass boost, its a winner.
  
 I STILL haven't needed to charge my NX1 though, and its been almost 2 months or more.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> The $48 seller I bought from on ebay uses ePacket too. I should have it in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> If it sounds the same as the NX1 with bass boost, its a winner.
> 
> I STILL haven't needed to charge my NX1 though, and its been almost 2 months or more.




Is that the same seller I linked last page? They sent me two msgs, one saying 30-50 days and another one saying here is the 'express number' (whatever that means).... My internet ninja radar says throw in some salt grains with that serving.


----------



## bhazard

h20fidelity said:


> Is that the same seller I linked last page? They sent me two msgs, one saying 30-50 days and another one saying here is the 'express number' (whatever that means).... My internet ninja radar says throw in some salt grains with that serving.




Same seller, except the USPS has a service called ePacket with China that gets low weight items here quicker for a price not much higher than standard shipping. My tracking number is already confirmed with an ePacket number.

The service might not be available to Australia.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> Same seller, except the USPS has a service called ePacket with China that gets low weight items here quicker for a price not much higher than standard shipping. My tracking number is already confirmed with an ePacket number.
> 
> The service might not be available to Australia.


 


 Thanks for the info, checking today my tracking is showing as left for destination country.

 Let's see what happens and keep us posted bhazard.


----------



## joaoalbertofn

It design really got my attention.
I'll wait for some review to decide a buy between sap 5 or nx1.


----------



## fnkcow

joaoalbertofn said:


> It design really called my attention.
> I'll wait for some review to decide a buy between sap 5 or nx1.


 
 + or E11K or Cayin C5...


----------



## joaoalbertofn

fnkcow said:


> + or E11K or Cayin C5...




Dude, this Cayin C5 is a beauty!!
But much more expensive.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Something arrived in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay tuned....


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Something arrived in the mail today.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned....




Woot woot .....juz say buy ....I am on ...lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

First impressions are up and edited into the first post.

 Overall, I'm really enjoying it guys, I find it makes my iPod Video sound much better than stock headphone out or what C&C BH was offering.

 I really want others to chime in and say their thoughts as for $50 it seems like another winner. So many amps coming out recently that over perform their price tag.


 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729667/new-2014-model-smsl-sap-5-portable-headphone-amplifer-introduction-impressions#post_10776532


----------



## Wokei

Nice review ...good pictures especially the 75g shot ....very nice touch ..first time me see review with weighing machine ..lol.

Been waiting all morning for your impressions ...quick one ?

Between NX1 and SAP-5 ....what would be the main difference in sound signature ? If you were forced to choose one ..which would you pick ...

Cheers mate ..thanks

Edited ...do they sound goooooood with HAVI ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Nice review ...good pictures especially the 75g shot ....very nice touch ..first time me see review with weighing machine ..lol.
> 
> Been waiting all morning for your impressions ...quick one ?
> 
> ...


 


 To be honest, I think I'd take SAP-5, mainly because it offers more refinement in the mid-range, and this slight coloration agrees with me more. On a level of detail they're roughly the same, maybe NX1 leaning slightly cooler gives that effect of a touch more. Pretty much I'll leave this SAP-5 connected to an iPod Video full-time and drive different headphones / IEM's as I enjoy the sound it puts out compared to the iPod headphone out, for $50 the improvement it made to the iPod is worth it alone. Keep in mind at the time of writing this I only had the amp 8 hours, so don't want to say anything too concrete. I still have other sources to go through like Colorfly C3 for example and my opinion could completely change.

 Time answers all......


----------



## DJScope

Nice review! It's a shame about the bass boost though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Nice review! It's a shame about the bass boost though.


 


 The bass boost is _insane_. Luckily it makes up for it on a flat setting.


----------



## Clockworkorange

Nice short review / first impressions. Very appreciated. I too think it's a pity about the overpronounced bass-boost. Maybe a high-/low-gain switch would have been nice too or maybe instead?
  
 What interests me most is if the Ibasso DX50/90 would also benefit from the SAP-5 or NX1, although I do not use power-hungry phones (i.e. Denon AH-D600, Brainwavz R3 - ok, exception HE400 and Havi B3 Pro I).


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> The bass boost is _insane_. Luckily it makes up for it on a flat setting.




Muaaahahaaaaaaa ....me gettin itchy fingers ....thinking of offloading one of me amps ...and get this SAP-5s ....


----------



## H20Fidelity

clockworkorange said:


> Nice short review / first impressions. Very appreciated. I too think it's a pity about the over pronounced bass-boost. Maybe a high-/low-gain switch would have been nice too or maybe instead?
> 
> What interests me most is if the Ibasso DX50/90 would also benefit from the SAP-5 or NX1, although I do not use power-hungry phones (i.e. Denon AH-D600, Brainwavz R3 - ok, exception HE400 and Havi B3 Pro I).


 


 I think that would be great idea regarding the high / low gain switch. 

 I can do some comparison with DX50 headphone out eventually.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Muaaahahaaaaaaa ....me gettin itchy fingers ....thinking of offloading one of me amps ...and get this SAP-5s ....


 


 I really didn't want to say much today, as the amp is so new here. But I knew you guys were keen to get something on it.

 I'll probably add more to the mini review (first page) once things settle

 Been a strange day here at Uncle H20's house.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I really didn't want to say much today, as the amp is so new here. But I knew you guys were keen to get something on it.
> 
> 
> I'll probably add more to the mini review (first page) once things settle
> ...




No worry mate ...as for me ...one of the reason is me other amp _Little Bear B-2 _ does work very well for me ..imho wee bit better... than NX1 especially where I can change the chip for different sound signature ...but for on the go ...size of SAP-5s would be better comapred to me Bear ...


----------



## joaoalbertofn

What about the build quality?
Sap5 have a better build then nx1?
The connectors and the volume specially.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> No worry mate ...as for me ...one of the reason is me other amp _Little Bear B-2 _ does work very well for me ..imho wee bit better... than NX1 especially where I can change the chip for different sound signature ...but for on the go ...size of SAP-5s would be better comapred to me Bear ...




It seems just like cheaper IEM, theres so many choices coming out now In regards to amps for the budget friendly. Not long ago all you could really get for about $50 was an E11,but now with so many options available it becoming much easier. What's good to see though many of these new products popping up are highly capable. I guess just pick one and stick with it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joaoalbertofn said:


> What about the build quality?
> Sap5 have a better build then nx1?
> The connectors and the volume specially.




The build is great, really neat. There's photos on the first page.


----------



## Nonsensical

h20fidelity said:


> It seems just like cheaper IEM, theres so many choices coming out now In regards to amps for the budget friendly. Not long ago all you could really get for about $50 was an E11,but now with so many options available it becoming much easier. What's good to see though many of these new products popping up are highly capable. I guess just pick one and stick with it.


 
 Hah, buy one and stick with it...Where would the fun be in that?


----------



## H20Fidelity

nonsensical said:


> Hah, buy one and stick with it...Where would the fun be in that?




Well it sounds good in theory, though any insane Head-fi member knows the truth as you've just demonstrated.  With $40-50 amps showing up everywhere we're popping them off like quick snacks and onto the next. 

As my friend Lee would say: 'Gotta catch em all'


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> It seems just like cheaper IEM, theres so many choices coming out now In regards to amps for the budget friendly. Not long ago all you could really get for about $50 was an E11,but now with so many options available it becoming much easier. What's good to see though many of these new products popping up are highly capable. I guess just pick one and stick with it.







nonsensical said:


> Hah, buy one and stick with it...Where would the fun be in that?







h20fidelity said:


> Well it sounds good in theory, though any insane Head-fi member knows the truth as you've just demonstrated.  With $40-50 amop showing up everywhere we're popping them off quick snack and onto the next.
> 
> As my friend Lee would say: 'Gotta catch em all'




Wallet wise ..yes ...totally agree ..

Headfi logic ....nahhhhh ....that is why headfi is thriving with new thread for new products .....me started with one iem but now me drawers is infested with many many iems....lol


----------



## Nonsensical

h20fidelity said:


> Well it sounds good in theory, though any insane Head-fi member knows the truth as you've just demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I'll wait for impressions on this particular amp. I think my current portable amp + NX1 pretty much has me covered for now...for...now. I really wanted to jump on the Soundmagic HP200 bandwagon, but it looks like that's not happening for now.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Wallet wise ..yes ...totally agree ..
> 
> Headfi logic ....nahhhhh ....that is why headfi is thriving with new thread for new products .....me started with one iem* but now me drawers is infested with many many iems*....lol


 


 You really don't want to look about 2 meters beside me right now then..... Really.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> You really don't want to look about 2 meters beside me right now then..... Really.




Your post gave a me a " LIGHT BULB " moment ....me other half very pissed at me for me audio hobby ....now me can shoot back at her for her shoes collection ......muahahahahahahahahahahaaaa .....me gonna enjoy this moment of me being smart ....kekekeekee...

Btw ..did you enjoy Portishead ?


----------



## Nonsensical

wokei said:


> Your post gave a me a " LIGHT BULB " moment ....me other half very pissed at me for me audio hobby ....now me can shoot back at her for her shoes collection ......muahahahahahahahahahahaaaa .....me gonna enjoy this moment of me being smart ....kekekeekee...
> 
> Btw ..did you enjoy Portishead ?


 
 I ...wouldn't go there, Wokei. That's dangerous territory, and will only make your audio hobby much more difficult. Believe me, you don't want to try.


----------



## Wokei

nonsensical said:


> I ...wouldn't go there, Wokei. That's dangerous territory, and will only make your audio hobby much more difficult. Believe me, you don't want to try.




Yup ...me think so tooooooo.....sad though ..the last we had a wee bit tiff ...she took me FIIO X3 ...for her own use and now me left with me Zip Clip .....she also check me Veeza card monthly statement ...me already applied for a new card and billing address to me office ...muahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Nonsensical

wokei said:


> Yup ...me think so tooooooo.....sad though ..the last we had a wee bit tiff ...she took me FIIO X3 ...for her own use and now me left with me Zip Clip .....she also check me Veeza card monthly statement ...me already applied for a new card and billing address to me office ...muahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa.....


 
 You're doing it wrong. Don't buy a new pair of IEMs or headphones, or even an amp. Buy her a new pair of shoes, and mention how much you miss your Fiio X3. Then you get your Fiio X3 back, AND she's happy.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> The bass boost is _insane_. Luckily it makes up for it on a flat setting.


 
  
 Better than the NX1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Btw ..did you enjoy Portishead ?


 

 Sure, I'm ordering some of their albums to check out...

 Some more photo's of SAP-5 with iPod Video, featuring the included SMSL cable. Keep in mind I have a DX50 & DX90 units here though have been sticking to the iPod for the time being. It seems to offer quite an improvement from the iPod alone, especially in that refinement I mentioned previously and soundstage width.

 I have compared with FiiO L9 and much prefer the sound of their included  SMSL cable _(non cable believers need not apply)_


----------



## rafaelroxalot

nonsensical said:


> You're doing it wrong. Don't buy a new pair of IEMs or headphones, or even an amp. Buy her a new pair of shoes, and mention how much you miss your Fiio X3. Then you get your Fiio X3 back, AND she's happy.


 Marriage counseling and earphones lol


----------



## Wokei

*SMSL cable look thick and solid *


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Better than the NX1?


 


 I think so yes, for the extra $10 it's worth the sound improvement, the only thing SAP-5 hasn't got over NX1 is gain switch and I haven't tested many full-size headphones yet, SAP-5 is marketed to run IEM's though. It was however driving Shure SRH440 quite easily earlier today. As we know Topping could drive DT880 (250ohm) to at least satisfactory levels in high gain. With SAP-5 having a set gain it might not be so lucky. Sadly, my Beyer aren't here to test any longer. But I am enjoying the sound of SAP-5 more so than NX1 during the first day, yes.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> I think so yes, for the extra $10 it's worth the sound improvement, the only thing SAP-5 hasn't got over NX1 is gain switch and I haven't tested many full-size headphones yet, SAP-5 is marketed to run IEM's though. It was however driving Shure SRH440 quite easily earlier today. As we know Topping could drive DT880 (250ohm) to at least satisfactory levels in high gain. With SAP-5 having a set gain it might not be so lucky. Sadly, my Beyer aren't here to test any longer. But I am enjoying the sound of SAP-5 more so than NX1 during the first day, yes.




Better sounding? Elaborate please... :/


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Better sounding? Elaborate please... :/


 

 I'll know more in a few days, as I only put about 4-5 hours in, but the noticeable differences over NX1 are better refinement around the mid-range, it sounds a little more advanced than NX1 with that slight coloration and clarity mixing together, plus the soundstage with iPod video is really impressive, (at least using T-Peos H-300).

 I think once I spend a few days with SAP I can say more as I must learn what the amp is trying to tell me. Though the C&C BH amp I loaned for comparisons is getting very little run time and sounds blurry or foggy compared to SAP. The battery on SAP-5 arrived with who knows how much charge? I've probably put 5 hours on it already. I can't even tell anyone the quoted run times so about to contact my seller and ask.

 Here's one final photo before I go with the SAP next to C&C BH.


----------



## Wokei

H20Fidelity

Thanks a lot for your time and effort on these man ...respect ...and Christmas do come in August ...thanks


----------



## Karnoffel

Hopefully we get some measurements soon.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Two eBay sellers have informed me SAP-5 is good for 40+ hours a charge. Keeping in mind 3-4 hours to complete a full charge.


----------



## charonme

Is the USB just for charging or can it be used to play audio from a computer like an external soundcard?
 Also, does it work while charging?


----------



## H20Fidelity

charonme said:


> Is the USB just for charging or can it be used to play audio from a computer like an external soundcard?
> Also, does it work while charging?


 

 Hi,
  
 USB is just for charging.

 SAP-5 is only a portable amplifier and doesn't have a DAC, however SMSL recently released another product.

 SMSL M2 dac/amp. Basically identical to SAP-5 in apperarence though for the purpose you're asking with a DAC  section.


  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2014-NEW-SMSL-M2-Portable-headphone-amplifier-external-DAC-decoder-sound-card-/251536310050?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var&hash=item3a90bb7f22&_uhb=1

 Keep in mind this product can only be used from a laptop / PC, not from portable sources such as iPod.

 Regarding SAP-5 being using whilst charging, I haven't tested the unit yet, though assume so.


----------



## fnkcow

h20fidelity said:


> I think so yes, for the extra $10 it's worth the sound improvement, the only thing SAP-5 hasn't got over NX1 is gain switch and I haven't tested many full-size headphones yet, SAP-5 is marketed to run IEM's though. It was however driving Shure SRH440 quite easily earlier today. As we know Topping could drive DT880 (250ohm) to at least satisfactory levels in high gain. With SAP-5 having a set gain it might not be so lucky. Sadly, my Beyer aren't here to test any longer. But I am enjoying the sound of SAP-5 more so than NX1 during the first day, yes.


 
 Hmm, wonder how powerful this amp can be without gain switch?


----------



## H20Fidelity

fnkcow said:


> Hmm, wonder how powerful this amp can be without gain switch?


 


 Apparently 130mW per channel into 32ohms. 


  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



​


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

You can't stand a lil bass boost?


----------



## H20Fidelity

dischorddubstep said:


> You can't stand a lil bass boost?


 


 Maybe if it's served up on a plate rather than the back of a semi trailer.


----------



## munggo

Subbed!


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Wicked...lol
> 
> 
> Maybe if it's served up on a plate rather than the back of a semi trailer.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

h20fidelity said:


> Maybe if it's served up on a plate rather than the back of a semi trailer.


(͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) what about for le Dubstep? Bring up that deep bass and give it a lil thump? I just go full bass boost on E11 for electronic. Sometimes add 4db@50hz or so extra if I'm feeling like it.  or no bass boost. Depends on my mood.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dischorddubstep said:


> (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) what about for le Dubstep? Bring up that deep bass and give it a lil thump? I just go full bass boost on E11 for electronic. Sometimes add 4db@50hz or so extra if I'm feeling like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Hmm, I don't think so, not for me unfortunately, I used to own Hippo VB and bass-boost with E11 a long time ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Set flat however loaded onto an iPod video line out SAP-5 is a very capable amp now testing it for more than a few days.

 I think SMSL are onto a good thing.


----------



## jerryzm

h20fidelity said:


> I used to own Hippo VB and bass-boost with E11 a long time ago.


 
 Hi! First time posting. Great review. I was actually thinking of buying this a month ago but I wasn't familiar with SMSL. Anyway, I was wondering how does it compare with E11 with regards to bass?
  
 I'm thinking of using this headphone amp for my pc at work. Since I already have a hifimediy sabre dac, I need a amp to go with it. Thanks.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jerryzm said:


> Hi! First time posting. Great review. I was actually thinking of buying this a month ago but I wasn't familiar with SMSL. Anyway, I was wondering how does it compare with E11 with regards to bass?
> 
> I'm thinking of using this headphone amp for my pc at work. Since I already have a hifimediy sabre dac, I need a amp to go with it. Thanks.


 

 Hi,

 It's been too long since I've heard E11 though I personally wasn't the hugest fan to begin with. I think SAP-5 (set flat) offers a cleaner bass texture and probably around the same impact. But the bass-boost on SAP-5 is very much like E11 set on EQ2, keeping in mind there's no backing off it's just a straight on/off while E11 has two bass-boost settings.

 Also remember there's the new E11K available now, though I'm simply not a fan of FiiO's amps house sound so will be giving it a miss.


----------



## Wokei

*Bought*

Thanks NonsensicalH20Fidelity for all your inputs


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> *Bought*
> 
> Thanks @Nonsensical@H20Fidelity for all your inputs


 


 Great, I think you'll be pleased, I'm listening atm to Shure SRH440 from Aune T1 line out and SAP-5 sounds clean that slight colouration makes the amp smooth while keeping nice detail levels. Really pleasant sound and I just gave SAP-5 its first charge.

 The little volume dial can take some getting used too, but remembering the unit is for 'on the go' its the best way to have it.


  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh, but what's that off to the right??


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Great, I think you'll be pleased, I'm listening atm to Shure SRH440 from Aune T1 line out and SAP-5 sounds clean that slight colouration makes the amp smooth while keeping nice detail levels. Really pleasant sound and I just gave SAP-5 its first charge.
> 
> 
> The little volume dial can take some getting used too, but remembering the unit is for 'on the go' its the best way to have it.
> ...


 *TYPICAL MO ...LOL...bad pictures ..seem to be cropped at the side *

Firstly ...been listening to Kryptic Minds ...me fav track is " Chosen Few" ...like me say ..._crackin' album_

So me diving head on might not be that rash after all ...yeah what is that shiny goldie bling bling ? ...mmmmmmmmm ...something that starts with *"L"*

Muahahahahahahahahahaaaaa





Me new cable .....nice huh !


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> *TYPICAL MO ...LOL...bad pictures ..seem to be cropped at the side *
> 
> Firstly ...been listening to Kryptic Minds ...me fav track is " Chosen Few" ...like me say ..._crackin' album_
> 
> ...


 

 Nice looking cable! You know I hear they're formulating cables with alien crystals now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, keeping to SAP-5, it's probably the cutest little amp you ever did see, you'll be rather suprised how small it is and I do after A/Bing much prefer the sound over C&C BH.

 Keeping in mind BH is $100  and SAP-5 is only half the price!


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Nice looking cable! You know I hear they're formulating cables with alien crystals now? *no more cable for me ...aliens or what not ..*
> 
> 
> Anyway, keeping to SAP-5, it's probably the cutest little amp you ever did see, you'll be rather suprised how small it is and I do after A/Bing much prefer the sound over C&C BH.
> ...




They sure look very pleasing to the eyes ...did not get the blue color - might be too out of sync with me other gear ...lol.....let the wait begin ....


----------



## Wokei

Random post ..one me fav song by Arthur Brown - Fire ...enjoy 



[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/en1uwIzI3SE [/VIDEO]


----------



## Nonsensical

h20fidelity said:


> Great, I think you'll be pleased, I'm listening atm to Shure SRH440 from Aune T1 line out and SAP-5 sounds clean that slight colouration makes the amp smooth while keeping nice detail levels. Really pleasant sound and I just gave SAP-5 its first charge.
> 
> The little volume dial can take some getting used too, but remembering the unit is for 'on the go' its the best way to have it.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, I don't know, maybe it's my current favourite?


----------



## Wokei

nonsensical said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe it's my current favourite?  :rolleyes:




+ haha ...we'll see ...let the battle begins ...joking joking .....


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> + haha ...we'll see ...let the battle begins ...joking joking .....




I'm actually running Havi now using the bass-boost on SAP-5, while it's still quite bassy the boost is much nicer due to Havi's neutral signature. So I would probably only use the boost with neutral sounding gear, or gear that really needs a helping hand downstairs. Anything with a forward low end already is still too much (for my preferences)


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I'm actually running Havi now using the bass-boost on SAP-5, while it's still quite bassy the boost is much nicer due to Havi's neutral signature. So I would probably only use the boost with neutral sounding gear, or gear that really needs a helping hand downstairs. Anything with a forward low end already is still too much (for my preferences)




Exactly the same thing me was thinking to ask you next...Like me Soundmagic PL50 definitely need that bass boost...so with Havi on bass boost on SMSL ...does it distort the sound much


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Exactly the same thing me was thinking to ask you next...Like me Soundmagic PL50 definitely need that bass boost...so with Havi on bass boost on SMSL ...does it distort the sound much




No, no distortion keeping in mind I didn't use excessive volumes, one little concern is the mids became a little veiled with the boost on, I've found the same thing with E11. It's kind of strange how different SAP-5 changes between both modes. Set flat it's overly clean and smooth for the price point, but with the boost on turns into a bit of monster.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> No, no distortion keeping in mind I didn't use excessive volumes, one little concern is the mids became a little veiled with the boost on, I've found the same thing with E11. It's kind of strange how different SAP-5 changes between both modes. Set flat it's overly clean and smooth for the price point, but with the boost on turns into a bit of monster.




I guess it's a moot point now to worry about how SAP-5 now but me don't use the bass boost also when me had E11....but the clean and detail of SAP-5 from you described with that wee bit colourisation sound pretty good for me....no longer a bass head ...really moving toward clarity detail n appreciating the intricacy of different instruments creating that synergy ...quality bass and not ground shaking thumping caveman bass

Thanks mate


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FGRNQNU/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?qid=1408119724&sr=8-11&pi=SL75 oh this looks like an interesting desktop amp from SMSL... 
Specifications:
Brand: SMSL
Model: sAp II
Standard Input Interface: 3.5mm/RCA, stereo input (with switch)
Standard Output Interface: 6.35mm headphone Block
SNR: >= 105db
Distortion : <=0.003%
Frequency Response: 20hz to 30khz
Output Power: 90mw /600ohm, 180mw /300ohm, 450mw /100ohm, 610mw /62ohm, 910mw /32ohm, 1000mw /16ohm
Color: Golden
Dimensions: 126 * 74 * 30mm (including protruding parts)

That's some good looking numbers for the price.


----------



## Wokei

Price wise SMSL are really very affordable..period


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

wokei said:


> I guess it's a moot point now to worry about how SAP-5 now but me don't use the bass boost also when me had E11....but the clean and detail of SAP-5 from you described with that wee bit colourisation sound pretty good for me....no longer a bass head ...really moving toward clarity detail n appreciating the intricacy of different instruments creating that synergy ...quality bass and not ground shaking thumping caveman bass
> 
> Thanks mate


there is such a thing as quality bassy cans... You know... Bass tilted audiophile headphones that still give you great resolution and detail?


----------



## H20Fidelity

dischorddubstep said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FGRNQNU/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?qid=1408119724&sr=8-11&pi=SL75 oh this looks like an interesting desktop amp from SMSL...
> Specifications:
> Brand: SMSL
> Model: sAp II
> ...




They have quite a few on eBay, I was looking at this one earlier tonight.

(dac/amp) 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111190799630&alt=web

But already ordered this one the night before. This one is SAP-6 or SAP-VI for desktop only. 

(amp only) 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191219433455&alt=web 

With the amp being discussed in this thread I'm Interested in trying some of there other products.


----------



## Wokei

dischorddubstep said:


> there is such a thing as quality bassy cans... You know... Bass tilted audiophile headphones that still give you great resolution and detail?




Yes ...totally agree with you ..but that's not me sound signature ....its all down to preference ....at the end of the day...


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Ehh I like to avoid using eBay when possible... I guess I kinda would have to though for a lot of the SMSL amps huh?


----------



## H20Fidelity

dischorddubstep said:


> Ehh I like to avoid using eBay when possible... I guess I kinda would have to though for a lot of the SMSL amps huh?




I understand, I'd use Amazon too but they don't ship everything to Australia. Though goto eBay USA and type in SMSL, they have an army of items. Much more than I'm willing to try before going broke. ;p


----------



## Wokei

Me would have gone broke ...kaput ...finito if Malaysia have Amazon ....


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

wokei said:


> Me would have gone broke ...kaput ...finito if Malaysia have Amazon ....


lol!... Yeah they have basically every flagship headphone and every amp imaginable... Sennheiser HD800, Stax SR-009, AKG K812, Audeze LCD-3...


----------



## Wokei

dischorddubstep said:


> lol!... Yeah they have basically every flagship headphone and every amp imaginable... Sennheiser HD800, Stax SR-009, AKG K812, Audeze LCD-3...




For a fraction of the price .....another step closer to heaven ....not close but will do for budget buyer...lol

Edited ....heaven wont let me in ...me tooooo holey ! :evil:


----------



## dwayniac

dischorddubstep said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FGRNQNU/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?qid=1408119724&sr=8-11&pi=SL75 oh this looks like an interesting desktop amp from SMSL...
> Specifications:
> Brand: SMSL
> Model: sAp II
> ...




I have the sApII and I think it does have a lot of power,warmth and bass. One critique of it is that there is background noise,in my unit at least,when I use the 3.5mm audio in jack but none when I use the rca audio in jacks with my DAC. It doesn't get much use anymore because it lacks soundstage and therefore sounds conjested to my ears


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

dwayniac said:


> I have the sApII and I think it does have a lot of power,warmth and bass. One critique of it is that there is background noise,in my unit at least,when I use the 3.5mm audio in jack but none when I use the rca audio in jacks with my DAC. It doesn't get much use anymore because it lacks soundstage and therefore sounds conjested to my ears


ah thanks for sharing your experience with it.


----------



## bhazard

sApII Pro is good, but not great. SMSL has released better amps since.

Just got my sap5 in as well. Going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## SpongeyOne

Hi Guys,
  
 Anyone try this amp banded to a phone?  Just curious because when I band my C&H B2 to the back of my Note 2 I get intermittent electronic interference (crackling and pulses) that are rather noticeable during quiet passages in music. If I separate the two units by a foot or two it mostly goes away but not entirely.  It seems the wireless and 4G set it off.  I could turn on airplane mode and switch off the wireless but then why carry a phone   Wanted to know how the SAP-5 fares in this regard.
  
 Thanks,
 Todd


----------



## nick n

h20fidelity said:


> Nice looking cable! You know I hear they're formulating cables with alien crystals now?


 
  
 Hey only ONE person uses Alien crystals for that ultra black background and angelic dimensional ambiance in thier cables... Even though some might think he's "NUTS" you never know right 
  
 At least you don't have to flex your Forest Muscle to put this amp in your pocket. Nice and compact. BTW thought you'd like to look on the homepage where this thread is front and center.
  
 By the way WHAT IS THAT "thing to the right" exactly.


----------



## bhazard

H2O is right about the bass boost. Its too much. It turns a great clean sound into a flubby bloated mess.

If you buy this over the Topping NX1 solely for the bass boost, you will be disappointed.

The good news is that the amp itself is just as clean as the NX1 otherwise, and is a little slimmer. It seems to be much less prone to EMI as well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> Hey only ONE person uses Alien crystals for that ultra black background and angelic dimensional ambiance in thier cables... Even though some might think he's "NUTS" you never know right
> 
> At least you don't have to flex your Forest Muscle to put this amp in your pocket. Nice and compact. BTW thought you'd like to look on the homepage where this thread is front and center.
> 
> By the way WHAT IS THAT "thing to the right" exactly.


 

 It's a testing in progress specimen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I think word is out now in other sections of Head-fi.
  


bhazard said:


> H2O is right about the bass boost. Its too much. It turns a great clean sound into a flubby bloated mess.
> 
> If you buy this over the Topping NX1 solely for the bass boost, you will be disappointed.
> 
> The good news is that the amp itself is just as clean as the NX1 otherwise, and is a little slimmer. It seems to be much less prone to EMI as well.


 

 Indeed, a little extreme isn't it? I'm very grateful SAP-5 sounds generous set flat. Difference between the two modes on SAP-5 is akin to beauty and the beast.


----------



## yugopotamia

and how is the hiss with super sensitive multi-BA IEM???? kinda interested after reading your reviews.


----------



## H20Fidelity

yugopotamia said:


> and how is the hiss with super sensitive multi-BA IEM???? kinda interested after reading your reviews.


 


 The most sensitive IEM I have here (regrading hiss) is 10ohm 3 Way Hybrid Dunu DN-1000.

 When there is no music playing you can hear a little bit, very subtle to be honest. When you press play you won't hear it.

 Keep in mind the Dunu In question hiss with many sources for me, like Sony NWZ-F806, Colorfly C3, and SAP-5 is no worse than those and never annoying.

 Take it from someone who has owned 2 Studio V units (very hiss prone)/


----------



## slowpickr

h20fidelity said:


> It's a testing in progress specimen.   Though I think word is out now in other sections of Head-fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a little extreme isn't it? I'm very grateful SAP-5 sounds generous set flat. Difference between the two modes on SAP-5 is akin to beauty and the beast.




Won't increasing bass on the source accomplish the same thing as a bass boost switch (e.g. Poweramp can do this on a phone)? If so, what is the advantage of a bass boost switch anyway?


----------



## H20Fidelity

slowpickr said:


> Won't increasing bass on the source accomplish the same thing as a bass boost switch (e.g. Poweramp can do this on a phone)? If so, what is the advantage of a bass boost switch anyway?


 

 In theory to my understanding a hardware bass-boost is the preferred option over software. (which is what Poweramp does)

 Where as SAP-5's boost is built into the circuitry. That's just my understanding of it from observation.


----------



## svyr

h20fidelity said:


> In theory to my understanding a hardware bass-boost is the preferred option over software. (which is what Poweramp does)




Why?


----------



## H20Fidelity

svyr said:


> Why?


 


 You would need to ask ClieOS, he is much more adapted to the electronics side of things than me.


----------



## ClieOS

Say if the DAC in the source has a max output level of A, which you will want to keep because that will give you the best SNR in the analog domain. Now there is two ways you can do software bass boost (or any EQ bumping for that matter): you can either (1) ignore the limitation set by A and forcefully bump the targeted FR regardless, which means that targeted FR will 'clip' the max output level and therefore result in distortion, or (2) low the output level to B, then allow max bass boost to A. That means while the targeted FR is at A, the rest of the FR is at B, and therefore you are not outputting the best SNR and resolution that the system allows you to, We call this 'reserving headroom'. Situation 1 is most common among Apple's products, and why people keep complaining their EQ sucks as it tends to pump out a lot of distortion. Situation 2 is usually found among other manufacturers. Whenever you turn on the EQ on a DAP where the volume drops even before any adjustment is being made, that's the indication that they are employing 2 as their EQ solution. Some time manufacture will just set normal max output to B and reserve the headroom permanently, thus you won't know you are actually not hearing the best SQ the source has to offer. An added evil is that, because this is happened at the source, any ill effect will be worsen in the analog stage that follow after.
  
 Now, hardware can clip too. But because we don't usually listen to the amp near its max output swing, the chance that clipping happens is much less. We need to keep the SNR high in the DAC output because we need to keep the signal as clean as possible for further amplification. That's not a problem for the amp when it is the last of the chain. We just need to keep the amp as clean sounding as the human's ears can bear.


----------



## slowpickr

@ClieOS Thank you. Very educational for us amateurs.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Pleasing results with Shure SRH940 and SMSL SAP-5 atm, plenty of power on tap and impressive soundstage. Running the amp from Aune T1's line out I'm much preferring the SMSL amp over Aune's headphone out for this pairing. I really think SMSL are onto a winner, from the iPod Video pairing to Aune line out, it continues to create more than satisfactory results.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Pleasing results with Shure SRH940 and SMSL SAP-5 atm, plenty of power on tap and impressive soundstage. Running the amp from Aune T1's line out I'm much preferring the SMSL amp over Aune's headphone out for this pairing. I really think SMSL are onto a winner, from the iPod Video pairing to Aune line out, it continues to create more than satisfactory results.




Choo..chooooooo


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Choo..chooooooo


 


 Having my own little personal rave party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 I can't go for too long though, I have flashbacks of the late 90's,  really freaks me out.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Having my own little personal rave party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So the moniker " Uncle H20" do apply in this case ....muahahhhaaaaaaa


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> So the moniker " Uncle H20" do apply in this case ....muahahhhaaaaaaa


 


 One thing SAP-5 has over NX1 is mid-range samples seem to separate more precisely, so you'll make out background instruments easier, though atm with SHR940 results using bass heavy music is really pleasing, even at higher volumes. (bass-boost) off. There's no clipping the bass is tight, it's quite a detailed, clean, little amp for the price.

 Really look forward to your impressions, be interesting to get your thoughts next to NX1. I think for me SAP-5 is my choice.


----------



## Wokei

Will post me impression when they arrive ...though me not so well versed in sound terminology ....simpleton like me ...muahahhaaaaaa....

Cant wait for it to arrive ...

Cheers.


----------



## bhazard

I can't decide between the NX1 or sAP-5 either. Both are great, and both seem flat/neutral (which I like). The sAP seems less prone to EMI, which may be the deciding factor.

Then again, Its been 2 months and I still haven't had to charge the NX1. Crazy.


----------



## Wokei

H20Fidelity & bhazard

Me listen to lotsa blues music ...which would be your choice ( NX1 and Sap-5s) if this sort of track were used to ...

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/IJniaSjtCFs [/VIDEO]

Thanks . The track actually starts at 1.43 ...


----------



## bhazard

wokei said:


> @H20Fidelity & @bhazard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


The amp won't matter. The headphone will dictate the sound, and your Havi will be great with it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> I can't decide between the NX1 or sAP-5 either. Both are great, and both seem flat/neutral (which I like). The sAP seems less prone to EMI, which may be the deciding factor.
> 
> Then again, Its been 2 months and I still haven't had to charge the NX1. Crazy.


 


 Do you hear the slight colouration with SAP-5? I notice from memory it sounds smoother than NX1. 

 I know one thing for certain, the C&C BH amp I have here on loan is being used very little atm.


----------



## slowpickr

Think I'm going to pass on both the NX1 and SAP-5 for the moment and wait and see how the Fiio E-11k fairs with reviewers.  A little more expensive, but it seems like you get what you pay for most of the time in this hobby (or should I say addiction).


----------



## munggo

wokei said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm still on the fence as to either get the nx1 or sap5..
 I'll be waiting on your input.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bhazard said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I can't decide between the NX1 or sAP-5 either. Both are great, and both seem flat/neutral (which I like). The sAP seems less prone to EMI, which may be the deciding factor.
> 
> Then again, Its been 2 months and I still haven't had to charge the NX1.





 So both work well with the b3? In terms of soundstage and imaging and clarity, are both pretty much equal?
  
  
  
@H20Fidelity rockboxed the iPod video and it made using it a lot better. Sound seems to have improved as well.. Maybe this part's placebo.. But I definitely appreciate that now I can load up my flac files. Will try to rockbox the IPC next. Lol
 Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

munggo said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So both work well with the b3? In terms of soundstage and imaging and clarity, are both pretty much equal?


 
 Yep. Both work great.


----------



## munggo

Lol choosing between the two is really hard.
 How does battery life compare?
 Thanks @bhazard


----------



## Exesteils

Interesting.... Subscribed


----------



## bhazard

slowpickr said:


> Think I'm going to pass on both the NX1 and SAP-5 for the moment and wait and see how the Fiio E-11k fairs with reviewers.  A little more expensive, but it seems like you get what you pay for most of the time in this hobby (or should I say addiction).


 
 I'm interested in the Fiio as well, although it may not be as linear. 
  
 I may hear a slight coloration. Is it in the mids? Something is slightly different than the NX1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So after search around I'm pretty confident the cable supplied with SAP-5 is this cable here which usually sells for around $20. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111094616727&alt=web 



Which makes sense since SAP-4 supposedly came with a different silver plated cable which was around $20 as well.


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> So after search around I'm pretty confident the cable supplied with SAP-5 is this cable here which usually sells for around $20.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111094616727&alt=web
> 
> ...


 
  
 I won't pay too much stock in eBay price since the same cable is sold in China for about $6~$7. Oyaide is also a name that get throw around too often in Chinese cable. The authenticity is usually questionable even though they are not bad cable themselves, just that brand association makes for better marketing and everyone is doing it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> I won't pay too much stock in eBay price since the same cable is sold in China for about $6~$7. Oyaide is also a name that get throw around too often in Chinese cable. The authenticity is usually questionable even though they are not bad cable themselves, just that brand association makes for better marketing and everyone is doing it.




Oh, can we buy it in Australia / USA for $6-$7? Have you got a link ClieOS, or would I need to pay $20?


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> Oh, can we buy it in Australia / USA for $6-$7? Have you got a link ClieOS, or would I need to pay $20?


 
  
 Well, maybe not $6~7, but how about $14.40? Seems reasonable with shipping included.
  
 For a full $20 price tag, I'll get a FiiO L2 / L8 instead since FiiO does use genuine Oyaide cable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> Well, maybe not $6~7, but how about $14.40? Seems reasonable with shipping included.
> 
> For a full $20 price tag, I'll get a FiiO L2 / L8 instead since FiiO does use genuine Oyaide cable.




That makes it a pretty good deal then getting the cable and amp for $50!


----------



## bhazard

I use the Fiio L16. Sturdy and looks fantastic. $13 here.
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-l16-professional-35mmto35mm-stereo-cable-p-125.html


----------



## benandfaith

Anyone have anymore impressions? 

Just bought one and now the long wait for delivery from China to Australia...

Edit: order cancelled. Research continues...


----------



## Leo888

bhazard said:


> I use the Fiio L16. Sturdy and looks fantastic. $13 here.
> 
> http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-l16-professional-35mmto35mm-stereo-cable-p-125.html




Looks good. How does it compares to the stock cable. Thanks.


----------



## Leo888

Hi H2O, would you be able to pair up the SAP-5 with the Rocco BA. Would like your opinion on this pairing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi H2O, would you be able to pair up the SAP-5 with the Rocco BA. Would like your opinion on this pairing. Thanks in advance.




Sold the BA (and kind of regret it). Closest I've got is Studio V, rather than say how it pairs I can tell you now having had SAP-5 for about a month. 

It's rather neutral set flat. 
Slightly coloured in the mids. 
Smooth in detail (so not bright or aggressive, maybe lacking depending on you standard ) 
Good soundstage width. 
And with technical capable earphones rather decent at separation and coherency. 

It will drive:

Shure SRH840, 940, 440
All my low impedance IEM. (between 12-50ohms) 
Will drive ER4S but not well. 

My thoughts are it pairs well with the Hisound but needs a rather strong input signal, for example pairing SAP-5 with Colorfly C3 was not good because you're pairing a low powered DAP with an amp basically designed with IEM power estimates in mind. Use the Studio, iPod video, Aune T1, line out its fine.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Sold the BA (and kind of regret it). Closest I've got is Studio V, rather than say how it pairs I can tell you now having had SAP-5 for about a month.
> 
> It's rather neutral set flat.
> Slightly coloured in the mids.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the thoughts H2O.  In your opinion, does the BA have a strong enough input signal compared to the Studio V.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts H2O.  In your opinion, does the BA have a strong enough input signal compared to the Studio V.




I believe it would be fine from the Rocco.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> I believe it would be fine from the Rocco.


 
 Great. Some re-assurance here and will decide between the SAP-5 and NX1 for my BA. I really do not want to be unplugging my BH2/C3 everytime I want to use the BA thus looking for an amp to pair up the BA permanently. Thanks mate.


----------



## Leo888

Hi H2O, one last question though. Which in your opinion is a better match with the BA. SAP-5 or NX1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi H2O, one last question though. Which in your opinion is a better match with the BA. SAP-5 or NX1. Thanks in advance.




Probably NX1 to be honest.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Probably NX1 to be honest.




Thanks H2O for your opinion. Btw, it will be also be very much appreciated if you could share why the NX1 would be your preferred choice with the BA. Really curious what are the areas that make it your preferred choice for my application since you have heard both. Thanks again.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks H2O for your opinion. Btw, it will be also be very much appreciated if you could share why the NX1 would be your preferred choice with the BA. Really curious what are the areas that make it your preferred choice for my application since you have heard both. Thanks again.




Sorry for keeping it brief, my internet landline connection went out yesterday, I'm limited to my phone which makes things tough. If you can please wait until it's restored I can explain in proper detail. I'm basically running on fuel vapours atm. (sorry)


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry for keeping it brief, my internet landline connection went out yesterday, I'm limited to my phone which makes things tough. If you can please wait until it's restored I can explain in proper detail. I'm basically running on fuel vapours atm. (sorry)




No worries mate, can't be accepting apologise and not needed here as I'm the one asking for advice. Sorry I got you at the wrong time though and hope you get your land line connection back soon. Anyway, just to add that I also have a clip zip apart from the BA that I intent to amp thus maybe you could advice with that in the equation. Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## Wokei

Yes ...will get them tomorrow afternoon ..woot woot ....pumped!


----------



## Leo888

This is tempting but have an order for the NX1. I'm also anticipating H2O thoughts with the NX1+BA combo. Might pick one up soon as I have 2 more dap that I want amped. Impression please, Wokei.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> This is tempting but have an order for the NX1. Might pick one up soon as I have 2 more dap that I want amped. Impression please, Wokei.




Will do mate.....give me a few days ...so did you ordered the cable .....


----------



## Leo888

Have not make any purchase yet as I would like to wait for the amp to come in first before deciding whether to go with straight or 90 degree jack.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Have not make any purchase yet as I would like to wait for the amp to come in first before deciding whether to go with straight or 90 degree jack.




If your dap LO or HO is located at the side ...then the pic me posted would be ideal .....
If they be located at the top ....get straight ...


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> If your dap LO or HO is located at the side ...then the pic me posted would be ideal .....
> If they be located at the top ....get straight ...


 
 Thanks for the thoughts. Will look into it as I have a clip zip with HO on the side and a BA with HO on top. Not to worry for that matter though and will work it out pretty easily. Cheers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. Will look into it as I have a clip zip with HO on the side and a BA with HO on top. Not to worry for that matter though and will work it out pretty easily. Cheers.




What gear do you intend on using with this Rocco BA / amp rig? I believe that's going to be more important than how well each amp pairs with the Rocco. 

In a nutshell SAP -5 is going to sound smoother and a little more laid back than NX1, if I had to call it I'm not sure you'd want to take the Rocco's slightly brighter detail away. 

My gut feeling is if you like the BA's sound signature go for NX1 which offers more of the same.


----------



## Wokei

H20Fidelity ...look like the internet is back on track...


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> H20Fidelity ...look like the internet is back on track...




Believe it or not no, I'm running 5 days now without a landline connection. I've lost much faith and confidence in my ISP. Everything atm is coming from my HTC phone.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Believe it or not no, I'm running 5 days now without a landline connection. I've lost much faith and confidence in my ISP. Everything atm is coming from my HTC phone.




Not good at all...saw you posting in Havi thread....thought everything was back on line...sucks


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> What gear do you intend on using with this Rocco BA / amp rig? I believe that's going to be more important than how well each amp pairs with the Rocco.
> 
> In a nutshell SAP -5 is going to sound smoother and a little more laid back than NX1, if I had to call it I'm not sure you'd want to take the Rocco's slightly brighter detail away.
> 
> My gut feeling is if you like the BA's sound signature go for NX1 which offers more of the same.




Thanks H2O. Appreciate your thoughts. I have a number of iems that I can use with this setup. I've taken your advice from the last reply and have since placed the order for the NX1. Just needed an idea what your thoughts were going with the NX1. Still, am interested with the SAP-5 though if it brings something different to the table. 

It do really sucks with such a lengthy downtime with your land line connection. However, I very much appreciate that you reply to my question despite the downtime.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## nehcrow

h20fidelity said:


> Believe it or not no, I'm running 5 days now without a landline connection. I've lost much faith and confidence in my ISP. Everything atm is coming from my HTC phone.




Never had troubles with TPG  pretty reliable company thats reasonably priced imo


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks H2O. Appreciate your thoughts. I have a number of iems that I can use with this setup. I've taken your advice from the last reply and have since placed the order for the NX1. Just needed an idea what your thoughts were going with the NX1. Still, am interested with the SAP-5 though if it brings something different to the table.
> 
> It do really sucks with such a lengthy downtime with your land line connection. However, I very much appreciate that you reply to my question despite the downtime.




No worries, for what it's worth I find NX1 to be cleaner / more detailed than $100 C&C BH, the Topping is a good amp for $40 but from a modern / appearance / design aspect SAP-5 is more appealing for me. For example, it tucks behind latest gen ipods / iPhones like a glove and is thinner than both the NX1 or BH. 

I don't have any regrets with SAP-5, it mostly stays stuck to an iPod video using LOD, I've only charged it once counting up 30 hours. I would of been happy with slightly shorter run times in exchange for more power. 

But you get the free cable which ClieOS really admires.





wokei said:


>


 

Tell us more......


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> No worries, for what it's worth I find NX1 to be cleaner / more detailed than $100 C&C BH, the Topping is a good amp for $40 but from a modern / appearance / design aspect SAP-5 is more appealing for me. For example, it tucks behind latest gen ipods / iPhones like a glove and is thinner than both the NX1 or BH.
> 
> I don't have any regrets with SAP-5,it mostly stays stuck to an iPod video using LOD, I've only charged it once counting up 30 hours. I would of been happy with slightly shorter run times in exchange for more power.
> 
> But, you get the free cable which ClieOS really admires.


 
  
 Thanks mate. The SAP-5 does looks appealing and modern. I might pick it up soon and see which works better with my Clip Zip and BA respectively. Would like to have them permanently rigged together rather than taking them apart every now and then. Btw, still haven't gotten any response from onest11. Will keep you posted when I get it over with.


----------



## Wokei

Yin and Yang Amp

Flat mode ....Me really like the sound .....wee slight more body compared to NX1 ..bass is little bit more bite in the low end but overall very neutral ....detail is good with some added clarity ...where I feel the high has that sparkle which makes it more musical compared to NX1. The soundstage is more than adequate for me taste and using it with me Clip Zip vs NX1... slightly darker overall sound but not like me old amp Fiio E11 where its sound sig is obvious ...warm and coloured sig....imho the vocal is little up front compared to NX1

Bass mode ....what were they smoking ...during the tuning for bass mode .... Me nearly fall off me chair when in the middle of a song .,turn on bass mode ...everything becomes a mess ....the song becomes so unlistenable ....the increase in sub bass is too much ...too extreme .....its all BooooooooMmmmmm ....BooooooooooM ...and nuthin else.

Conclusion ...me decided to keep this amp ...really enjoyed me Havi better than with NX1 ..that slight bump in colorisation and added bite in bass actually agree with me very much while still being neutral . Word of advice ..those intending to buy this for the BASS Mode .....its not a plus feature but should have left it at the design stage ....its just too extreme to be able to enjoy ...


----------



## Wokei

Me current rig


----------



## H20Fidelity

So after a few days / week I'd like to ask Wokei which amp he feel pulls away between NX1 and SAP-5. Is there a noticeable leader in your opinion? 

How do you feel about that atm?


----------



## Wokei

Hard to call it now...Really like the added wee bit coloration in SMSL and the slight bump in the low....also digging the sexy design...but on the other hand...don't feel like off loading one of the amp which was me initial idea...NX1 with it's kick ass battery and last charge was one month ago..
me NX1 will be good for some of me bass heavy iem...

Basically what me saying...me am gonna keep both of them...one amp for me pinky Zip Clip and SMSL for smartphone...no more unplugging...feel like a hoarder now...


----------



## Wokei

Me just wanna put it out there...for about 50$ USD or less...and not wanting to spend more...more than decent price to ratio performance ...with neutral sound signature....SMSL SAP-5s and Topping NX1 are two very good option for portable amp....


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Hard to call it now...Really like the added wee bit coloration in SMSL and the slight bump in the low....also digging the sexy design...but on the other hand...don't feel like off loading one of the amp which was me initial idea...NX1 with it's kick ass battery and last charge was one month ago..
> me NX1 will be good for some of me bass heavy iem...
> 
> Basically what me saying...me am gonna keep both of them...one amp for me pinky Zip Clip and SMSL for smartphone...no more unplugging...feel like a hoarder now...


 


 I can understand what you mean about keeping both. Afterall you're a head-fi member, it's the only rational thing to do here.

 I'll ask you again in a couple of weeks as I've often found natural selection can be the decider between two pieces of gear. 

 Tbc......


----------



## Wokei

Here are some pics for size comparison with NX1...


----------



## michele009

This is how I paired the clip+ and the nx1

  
@Wokei, you always make me think, man!


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> This is how I paired the clip+ and the nx1
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...






Nooooooo....what did I do?

Nice colour to match your Zip Clip..good for you...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Selling my SAP-5 if anyone's interested in snapping it up.

 Like anything I move on gear once I've sampled it - good price for Australian members.

 Plus I could use the money to take some load off a purchase I have coming up.

_(please don't think this because I dislike the amp, it's actually great. Anyone that's known me a while understands this is how I do things)

 buy/try/sell_


----------



## munggo

h20fidelity said:


> Selling my SAP-5 if anyone's interested in snapping it up.
> 
> Like anything I move on gear once I've sampled it - good price for Australian members.
> 
> ...


 
 A new amp?


----------



## H20Fidelity

munggo said:


> A new amp? :rolleyes:




No, not atm, nothing planned anyway. =) Too much can spoil the party.


----------



## munggo

h20fidelity said:


> No, not atm, nothing planned anyway. =) Too much can spoil the party.


 
 Lol
 Well i'll be waiting for your next discovery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope the next one is something I can purchase locally.


----------



## Dany1

@Wokei I would really like to know how does Sap-5 sound with your Ttpod t1e ? Would you prefer Nx1 or sap-5 for this iem ?


----------



## Wokei

dany1 said:


> @Wokei
> I would really like to know how does Sap-5 sound with your Ttpod t1e ? Would you prefer Nx1 or sap-5 for this iem ?




Both actually pair well with T1E....SAP5 will add some colourisation ....slight bump in soundstage ...wee bit more livelier compared to NX1 ....but not on bass boost gain ...the bass in T1e is already more than enuf 

Me much prefer NX1 with T1E

Cheers


----------



## Dany1

@Wokei  If you had to choose b/w one: Topping nx1 or Smsl Sap-5  ...which one would you prefer overall ? 
  
 I use xiaomi pistons 2.1 for now and shall soon be ordering ttpod t1e along with anyone of these amp so really need your advice.


----------



## Wokei

dany1 said:


> @Wokei
> If you had to choose b/w one: Topping nx1 or Smsl Sap-5  ...which one would you prefer overall ?
> 
> I use xiaomi pistons 2.1 for now and shall soon be ordering ttpod t1e along with anyone of these amp so really need your advice.




Me dont have Piston but have T1E ( both of these iem are bass heavy ) .....me would recommend you to get NX1 if you like flat neutral amp sound ....another consideration is that battery in NX1 is really out of this world ...estimation of 100 hrs is not a joke while SAP-5s can go for like 50-60 hrs .

At the end of the day ..both would be good choice ...Dany.


----------



## Dany1

Alright Thanks for your help,Wokei


----------



## Wokei

dany1 said:


> Alright Thanks for your help,Wokei




What have you decided to get ?


----------



## Dany1

I'll be getting the Topping nx1  ....I can get this cheaper than sap-5.The battery is enormous.So i guess i'll be good with it....But i've to say i like the looks of sap-5 more. xD


----------



## lin0003

From the Kogan thread:
  
 Did some comparisons with the Kogan/E11 and Kogan/SAP5 combos just then side by side. Wasn't too much difference, but the SAP-5 won out a little. I was using a SPC cable on the SAP and a pretty good copper one on the E11 so it should have not made too much of a difference. 
  
 The E11 was a little on the warm side, being rather lush sounding whereas the SAP was very neutral. In fact, I couldn't really hear any colouration on the SAP except maybe it has a tiny upper mid boost, but if it is there it is very minor. The SAP is just a little better all round, larger soundstage, better separation and detail but it doesn't blow the E11 away or anything. 
  
 The E11 does, however, have a removable battery and a bass boost setting that it pretty good. The SAP's bass boost is really muddy and just terrible really. 
  
 Anyway, my Kogan/E11 + copper cable combo is up for trade now. If anyone is interested, shoot me an offer. Trades only please and I'm extra interested in the Havi, VSD3 and Altone.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks for the impressions Lin0003, awesome work.


----------



## emutnyeh

Hai gaiz..
Well i want to buy amp
I will have kogan player+ and now i'm using sansa clip+ 
And vsonic gr02be, vsonic VSD3s, and havi b3 pro 1
What im loking for is iwant a sensasion hearing a woman singer..akustik guitar and piano...
But sometime just hear a popular song..
Sap 5 can grant my wish?
Or maybey topping nx1???


----------



## lin0003

You are not really making it clear what exactly you want?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I gather he wants to know which amp will work best for the IEM in his possession. For Havi I'll recommend NX1. VSD3S in my opinion don't need an amp.


----------



## emutnyeh

thx mate... for your answer...well i will buy topping nx1 for sure..


----------



## cj42

i have SoundMAGIC HP100s, they're rated at 32Ohm and 95db at 1khz/mW , so to my understanding they're quite current hungry. how would this amp do with them (or NX1)? 
i'm using them straight out from my (old) laptop / LG G2 cellphone, they sound great to my ears (all i had before was Sony mh1 and LG QuadBeat 2 - the HP100s sound better even without external amps/DACs), they can both drive the HP100s louder than i can tolerate, yet i've been reading everywhere that they highly benefit from amping (more clarity, soundstage, tighter bass).
i'm on a tight budget (college student) so i'm looking for budget friendly solutions, any help would be appreciated


----------



## H20Fidelity

cj42 said:


> i have SoundMAGIC HP100s, they're rated at 32Ohm and 95db at 1khz/mW , so to my understanding they're quite current hungry. how would this amp do with them (or NX1)?
> i'm using them straight out from my (old) laptop / LG G2 cellphone, they sound great to my ears (all i had before was Sony mh1 and LG QuadBeat 2 - the HP100s sound better even without external amps/DACs), they can both drive the HP100s louder than i can tolerate, yet i've been reading everywhere that they highly benefit from amping (more clarity, soundstage, tighter bass).
> i'm on a tight budget (college student) so i'm looking for budget friendly solutions, any help would be appreciated


 


 I think either NX1 or SAP-5 would be decent enough for your requirements.  It's impossible to say which will be better suited as I don't have your headphone. But I can tell you - you won't go wrong with either.


----------



## cj42

h20fidelity said:


> I think either NX1 or SAP-5 would be decent enough for your requirements.  It's impossible to say which will be better suited as I don't have your headphone. But I can tell you - you won't go wrong with either.




Thank you for replying 
They're neutral headphones. According to head fiers, they sound similar (and often compared) to the AKG K550s, in case you have (or auditioned) them. I'm not a basshead, but I'd like a little more punch (mid bass) in my music (mainly metal).
Did that make you lean towards an amp of the 2? (or some other amp in the same price range?)


----------



## H20Fidelity

cj42 said:


> Thank you for replying
> They're neutral headphones. According to head fiers, they sound similar (and often compared) to the AKG K550s, in case you have (or auditioned) them. I'm not a basshead, but I'd like a little more punch (mid bass) in my music (mainly metal).
> Did that make you lean towards an amp of the 2? (or some other amp in the same price range?)




In that case I'd lean towards NX1.


----------



## cj42

h20fidelity said:


> In that case I'd lean towards NX1.



 


Thanks!


----------



## BlurA14

H20,

 I've been reading about the Topping NX1 and the SMSL SAP-5 for the last couple days. I use an iPod classic with VSonic VC-1000. With these IEMs, is there even a point in getting one of these good amps? If so, how will I benefit other than the increase in volume? I like the sound I get from my VC-1000 a lot.
  
 If you think it would give a beneficial boost, which of those two amps do you think pairs better with the VC-1000? And would it be better to use a Fiio L9 or buy an adapter and use a 3.5 to 3.5 cable (where can I buy one of those adapters for an iPod anyway)?
  
 Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## H20Fidelity

blura14 said:


> H20,
> 
> 
> I've been reading about the Topping NX1 and the SMSL SAP-5 for the last couple days. I use an iPod classic with VSonic VC-1000. With these IEMs, is there even a point in getting one of these good amps? If so, how will I benefit other than the increase in volume? I like the sound I get from my VC-1000 a lot.
> ...






If you ever need to summon me use the @ symbol and my username, then I get an email. Otherwise my internet telepathy doesn't tell me your asking a question. 

I'm going to be honest, as fun it sounds adding an amp and LOD to your Classic seeming beneficial, your VC1000 really don't need one. I have them in my ears right now. Instead of an amp I would consider upgrading the source to something like Colorfly C3 or FiiO X1.

Of course, If you want to try then SAP-would probably work to your best advantage for VC1000, the other reason I say this is because the best way for you to find out instead of forever wondering is gain the hands on experience yourself. 

I would recommend the L9 actually, it's much neater than using an adapter.


----------



## BlurA14

@H20Fidelity
  
 Ah, considered PM you, but didn't want to bother you that directly. Longtime lurker, but first time posting anything on head-fi.
  
 Yeah, ljokerl told me basically the same thing regarding amps and the VC-1000. It's great to hear you're still using the VC-1000, I love them.
  
 I'm tempted to try out an amp, but maybe I should just save up for DUNU DN-2000...
  
 Thanks for the input!


----------



## tubey1

What is the output impedance of SAP 5? I use BA earphones and they are very picky about output impedance.


----------



## xskugga

Does this give more bass through the bass switch than the E11K/C&C BK?


----------



## Wokei

xskugga said:


> Does this give more bass through the bass switch than the E11K/C&C BK?




Used to have E11 .....the bass switch on SAP-5 imo is badly implemented ....with this feature on ....its like Jacque Costeau underwater ...all muddy and distorted ...but on normal setting .....for me personally ....the bass is impactful enough for me......very capable budget amp ....cheers


----------



## xskugga

wokei said:


> Used to have E11 .....the bass switch on SAP-5 imo is badly implemented ....with this feature on ....its like Jacque Costeau underwater ...all muddy and distorted ...but on normal setting .....for me personally ....the bass is impactful enough for me......very capable budget amp ....cheers


 
 Thanks, definitely won't go with the SAP-5 then.


----------



## Gino

I am enjoying the SAP-5 with my AK100 and also on my Mac Mini + ODAC.  I am using a re-cabled Shure E4C and a Westone UM3X.  

 Sound is much more detailed on the Mac. However, it sounds leaner than the AK100. The AK100 is warmer and richer. 

 Has anyone compared the SAP-5 with the JDS Labs ODAC+02? I am curious since I have never heard an 02.


----------



## cj42

gino said:


> I am enjoying the SAP-5 with my AK100 and also on my Mac Mini + ODAC.  I am using a re-cabled Shure E4C and a Westone UM3X.
> 
> Sound is much more detailed on the Mac. However, it sounds leaner than the AK100. The AK100 is warmer and richer.
> 
> Has anyone compared the SAP-5 with the JDS Labs ODAC+02? I am curious since I have never heard an 02.


 

 I've never heard O2 myself as well, but i have Magni 2 uber which should sound very similar, and i can hear improvements over the SAP 5 , the most obvious are on the low frequencies. The SAP5 is a great budget amp to use on the go, but its not in the same league with better amps such as Magni 2 uber (and presumably the O2).
  
 PS keep in mind that its the headphones (IEM's) are what make most of the difference (i don't know anything about yours though).


----------



## Gino

What lead you to suspect that the Vali and the O2 will sound similar? 

 I compared the SAP-5 with my Schiit Asgard. The Asgard is more detailed, roomier, better definition, more bite and sparkle. The SAP-5 is warmer. Thick soothing bass, rich mids and room nuances, smoother treble. The Asgard is very clinical while the SAP-5 is more musical.


----------



## Gino

The SAP-5 works very well with the Hifiman HE-400S. Lots of headroom.


----------



## dh0licious

Bump 

Any more long term reviews? Just purchased


----------



## Gino

What else do you want to know? I've had mine for months and it is still ok.


----------



## dh0licious

gino said:


> What else do you want to know? I've had mine for months and it is still ok.


 

 Actually nothing in particular, just whether or not head-fi'ers are still happy with this amp, and if it still maintains the rave status that the C&C BH(2) once enjoyed?


----------



## Gino

Well I can tell you now that with an AK100 as source and using Whiplash cable, an Asgard 1, my Hifiman HE-400S sounds better. However if I need to take my music away from the desktop, my SMSL SAP5 does a pretty good job. The transition from Asgard 1 to SAP-5 isn't a shock at all. They don't sound the same but I couldn't really remember how different it was on the Asgard 1. To me, that means they are interchangeable.

 It is also worth noting that there are better cables than the stock one. it sounded veiled with my setup. The Whiplash cable did a better job. I happen to have that as a freebie when I got the AK100. I'm sure there are other good cables around. Changing your stock cable is an option if you have higher resolving gear. For sure the SMSL SAP5 sound quality surpasses the stock cable.


----------



## pasan

Just got mine, paired it with an ipod classic 4G mono using the LOD. Works a treat, sound is slightly warmer when compared to my classic 5G + NX1 setup, but that's good because I'm using FXT90s with this, which are anyway cool and bright sounding.


----------



## Gino

iPhone 6+
 Lightning to USB Camera Adapter
 USB Hub
 ODAC ver 1
 SMSL SAP-5 amp
 HE-400S

 I really love this rig. Not the prettiest but it does a wonderful job.


----------



## Sebastiaan007

Hallo everybody 
I hope I post this in the right place, I new here so 
I have a question that someone might be able to help me with
A while ago I received my first headphone amplifier a SMSL SAP V.
It was quite a disappointment as the amplifier hardly amplifies a signal, only the bass boost does it.
I reckon the unit is faulty.
The seller did not give a fair response, at SMSL I got no response at all.
So that is that.
My question Can I do something about it. Can I repair it?
Replace the op-amps? or is there another way
If I want to replace the op-amps where are those on the board.
Thanks in advance
Sebastiaan


----------



## yurt28 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sebastiaan007 said:


> Hallo everybody
> I hope I post this in the right place, I new here so
> I have a question that someone might be able to help me with
> A while ago I received my first headphone amplifier a SMSL SAP V.
> ...


Hello, when your playing your songs through it does the music fade out after about 1minute of listening? Any static? If so, open it back up and check to make sure each amp or in this case the "Maxx97720" Has no extra solder running through those circuit lines. If you see any stuck together, use a small metal brush and separate unless it's grounded or relayed off. It may be the amp has shorted... or even worse your headphone jack.


----------



## screwdriver

It's small sap 11 now..... anyone has one of the sap11 ?


----------

